# 5/1/04 - Musclemania Nations Capital & Fitness America/Ms. Bikini America Pageant



## DCBodybuilding (Jan 3, 2004)

Hello... 

I just thought I would take a minute to let you know about the 2004 Nation's Capitol Musclemania &  Fitness America/Ms. Bikini America Pageant and the 2nd Annual Nation's Capitol Police and Fire Bodyuilding Championships being held on May 1, 2004 in Bowie, MD. 

The website for this show is now available - http://www.dcbodybuilding.com - be sure to drop by and see the pics and results from our previous shows.

This exciting fitness event returns to Bowie State University on May 1, 2004. The show will feature the finest in natural bodybuilding and fitness competition on the East Coast. 
This contest is open to all Natural Amateur Bodybuilders, Fitness & Figure Competitors from ALL States & organizations. This is a drug-tested contest. We extend a sincere welcome to ALL natural competitors regardless of past or present affiliation with other organizations. 

This show has a class for everyone...
-6 Men's Open Classes & 3 Women's Open Classes
-Fitness America Pageant
-Ms. Bikini America Pageant
-Teens (19 and under)
-Juniors (23 and under)
-Wheelchair Division
-Men's Masters (age 40-49) 
-Men's Grandmasters (age 50-59)
-Men's Senior Grandmasters (age 60 & over) 
-Men's Senior Grandmasters (age 70 & over) 
-Women's Masters (age 35-39) **
-Women's Grandmasters (age 40-49) 
-Women's Senior Grandmasters (age 50 & over) 
-We even have Men's & Women's Novice Classes (Lightweight and heavyweight) 
for those who are just starting out!!! 

More information on the classes will be forwarded as it becomes available. 

Please note that this show will offer both a Fitness America National Qualifier as well as the all-new Ms. Bikini America Pageant. The Ms. Bikini America Pageant is a great opportunity for fit women of all ages to enter and it is perfect for anyone wary of performing a routine as there is none!

**New for 2004...we will be offering a Teen Fitness America class and a Novice class for all of you who are just starting out.

Also added to this event is the Nation's Capitol Police and Fire Championship. All active or retired Law Enforcement Officers & Firefighters are eligible to compete in this show and are also welcome to compete in the Nation's Capitol Musclemania show.

If you are looking for a first class production, lots of exposure, beautiful awards, VIP treatment, and a guaranteed sellout crowd then you have picked the right show.  I'm an active competitive bodybuilder therefore I know what we deserve for all of our hard work. We deserve the absolute best. We need to compete in an environment that we can be proud to invite our friends and family. 

For more information about this show, including applications, fees, rules, tickets & sponsorship opportunities, please contact me as soon as possible...

David Grogan, Event Director
Musclemania Nations Capital & Fitness America/Ms. Bikini America Pageant 
Bowie State University: May 1, 2004
ncapitol@yahoo.com 
http://www.dcbodybuilding.com


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2004)

I am 5"7. 5 and approx. 115 lbs. Is it worth it for me to compete in either a figure or bodybuilding competition, or will I be laughed offstage?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Jaim91.  This depends on how you've trained and how you're going to diet.

It also depends on how well you carry your muscle.  

Do you have any photos?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2004)

No, no digital camera, no scanner. I have been told than the diet I need to go on is a bulking up one, but I am scared. At 16, I don't want to start some crazy cycle. And I really don't need my metabolism to rev itself up. I think that  my look would drastically change (for the better or worse) by the time the competition comes, so I would just have to be happy with what I have. I would say I'm around 7% bodyfat (I know that's no good for a girl). Any advice?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO, I want to say you need to put some more muscle on.  With out seeing a pic of you, not knowing your current build, how you train and what your diet looks like, there is no way for anyone to tell you what your chances area, which are to compete or where to start.  

I would say whoever told you to bulk must know what they're talking about.  Seems by your height vs weight, you're skinny?  Spend about 6 months trying to bulk up.  Do it sensibly.  Do heavy weight training, then cut.  Of course you don't have to bulk for 6 months, you could also play it out by eyeing yourself.  Do you have a personal trainer to help out?

My suggestion is to start up a journal here at IM.  It's free.  All you have to do is maintain it and you can track your progress.  

The ball is in your court sweetie.  Good luck


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 21, 2004)

How do I start a journal?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

go to the main page, scroll down to tthe 'on-line journals' section, then click on 'new thread'. IT will be towards the top left of the page. Type in some sort of title like: jaims journal or whatever, and go!
welcome to IM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey everyone, this is the contest I'm doing!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

a bikini contest? Make sure to wax, pal!


I just crack myself up soemtimes...
good luck, seriously!


----------

